# Dropped floor



## Glkirk2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Can someone tell me briefly how a designer details a dropped floor in a home. (Typically on the first floor). Where maybe only a portion of that floor level might be dropped 7+-".
This would typically be in a home where the crawl space perimeter foundation would be brick bonded to 8"CMUs, with a 12" sill plate. 
There would be piers and girders/beams making up the interior of foundation.
Is this done and how please.
Is it typically only done in the center where beam could be dropped or joists hung from beams?
Is this usually only able to be done with a thinner perimeter foundation or only maybe only with a brick veneer/sided home?
I"m just trying to wrap my mind around the typical procedure and where and how it can be done?
Appreciate any help!
Gary


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Couple different ways I could frame that.

Hanging the joists in the dropped section, and running them over the plate elsewhere would be an easy way to do it.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I would prefer to hang off of the beam as well. If the dropped floor doesn't reach the beam then over frame the upper floor on top of the lower. Create a floor seat at exterior walls by using 4" cmu's + brick instead of 8" cmu's.


----------



## Glkirk2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Couple different ways I could frame that.
> 
> Hanging the joists in the dropped section, and running them over the plate elsewhere would be an easy way to do it.


Do you think there is a hanger that would anchor on the vertical side of the sill plate and come around and support the bottom of the joist?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah. Look at the Simpson catalog, under Top-Flange Joist Hangers. 

I don't mind helping folks out, but if you don't mind, tell me a little about your trade and experience.

Are you new to design work? Have you had the opportunity to work under a designer? Did you do any formal education in the design/drafting field?


----------



## Glkirk2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Yes, I have been a Class A building Contractor in Virginia for close to 40 years.
I also have the equivilent Liscence in NC.
I took a few "Continuing education" courses a a local Community College- all in Architecture or CADD/Modeling over the years.
I have built 50+- homes over the years as a General Contractor, framed a couple with own two hands, have built 50+- additions to homes, framed the majority of them myself.
Just that none of them ever required "dropped floors"
Oh and I have been a member of this forum for quite a number of years. Either there there has been a forum glitch or I get purged for something or another so I have to continually reup.
Thank you for your help.
GLKIRK GLKIRK1 and now GLKIRK2


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Yeah. Look at the Simpson catalog, under Top-Flange Joist Hangers.
> 
> I don't mind helping folks out, but if you don't mind, tell me a little about your trade and experience.
> 
> Are you new to design work? Have you had the opportunity to work under a designer? Did you do any formal education in the design/drafting field?


Hes been on here longer than us. Builder, specializes in additions from memory. 

Lost your password Gary?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Hes been on here longer than us. Builder, specializes in additions from memory.
> 
> Lost your password Gary?


Oh. 

Guess I didn't need to play "Junior Hall Monitor" on this one then. :blink: :shutup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I didn't need to play "Junior Hall Monitor" on this one then. :blink: :shutup:


Much appreciated my friend 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glkirk2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Jaws said:


> Hes been on here longer than us. Builder, specializes in additions from memory.
> 
> Lost your password Gary?


Thanks for remembering me. Very kind of you!
I.m trying to stay busy these days drawing plans using Revit.
Busy season coming up.
Thanks again!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Cricket has been good with resurrecting old accounts, and merging them with new ones. :thumbsup:

Might PM her.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There is a good chance that if you were to send a message to cricket, you can get your old identity back.

There was an issue a while ago with log in's....

_7D41 beat me to it..._


----------

